# Weekly sale items for Aquatic Kingdom Oct 5th



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Weekly Specials at Aquatic Kingdom! 
Freshwater 
Fancy Lyertail Swords – 3 for $7.99
Blue Guppy – $1.99
Red Phantom Tetra- 3 for $7.99	
Blue Gourami - $1.99
Large Wild Scalare Angel - $14.99
Red Parrot Fish - $9.99

Marine
Red Scooter Blenny - $12.99
Assorted Leather Coral – 25% off
Tiger Pistol Shrimp and Watchman Goby pair - $29.99

Featured Items
New Brazil Shipment has arrived.
Gold Nugget Plecos L18 $29.99 to $34.99
Leopard Frog Pleco L134 $59.99
Gold Lined Royal Pleco L27 $200 
Aquatic Kingdom
1810 Dundas Street East
905-281-1118
Ponds, Freshwater and Marine Aquarium Supplies, Livestock, Installation


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Brent, are the blue guppies delta tailed, or just round tailed?

Al.


----------



## Gibbus (Mar 29, 2010)

store open monday thanksgiving?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Have these new arrivals from Brazil been quarantined in store or not?


----------

